# DOCSIS 3.0 modem with phone line?



## hat (May 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying my own modem for a few reasons:

1. Upgrade to DOCSIS 3.0, the modem I have from them is 2.0
2. Eliminate the monthly rental fee.

Time Warner has a official supported modem list on their site, but none of them have phone lines like my current modem does, and then there's this little tidbit: if you choose to purchase your own modem, you will need another device from them to use their phone service, as none of the modems on their list have phone lines (including the modem I am currently using, from them, that does have phone lines on it). It seems they are trying to get their monthly equipment fee regardless if you have their modem or your own.

Considering my modem isn't on their list and it has phone lines on it, and I don't have a second box from them for the phone, I'm thinking ANY modem should work, whether it's on their list or not.

So, I'm looking for a DOCSIS 3.0 modem that has phone lines on it, any recommendations? I don't mind if the modem is also a router, provided I have full control over it as I would with my current router.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 11, 2013)

I recommend a Magic Jack and ditch TWC phone service....TWC phone isn't any better than Magic Jack but Magic Jack is Cheaper.....even if you get the stand alone version...
and you can keep your current phone number...I'll be buying a modem of my own come August when my 1 year deal ends with free phone and DVR service...


----------



## v12dock (May 11, 2013)

http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC3925.html

That is the one I can buy from my ISP


----------



## hat (May 11, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> I recommend a Magic Jack and ditch TWC phone service....TWC phone isn't any better than Magic Jack but Magic Jack is Cheaper.....even if you get the stand alone version...
> and you can keep your current phone number...I'll be buying a modem of my own come August when my 1 year deal ends with free phone and DVR service...



Unfortunately that's not up for discussion. I already have my own magic jack but my parents are paying for the TWC phone and they probably want to keep it. If it were just me living on my own I wouldn't have their phone service in the first place.



v12dock said:


> http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC3925.html
> 
> That is the one I can buy from my ISP



Looks like a decent all in one 3.0 device, I'll consider it.

-ed I can't seem to find anywhere to buy it?


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

hat said:


> It seems they are trying to get their monthly equipment fee regardless if you have their modem or your own.



No, it's just how you connect to their voice network. Since digital voice goes over the internet you basically have a special modem just for the phone itself. I've seen a lot of people with two separate boxes, one for phones one for internet. I think you'll be hard pressed to find hardware that gives you phone access.

I would get the DOCSIS 3.0 modem anyways so at least you don't have to pay for that, but they're going to want a second box for the phones.


----------



## Sinzia (May 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> No, it's just how you connect to their voice network. Since digital voice goes over the internet you basically have a special modem just for the phone itself. I've seen a lot of people with two separate boxes, one for phones one for internet. I think you'll be hard pressed to find hardware that gives you phone access.
> 
> I would get the DOCSIS 3.0 modem anyways so at least you don't have to pay for that, but they're going to want a second box for the phones.



That's what I have with charter, cable modem that I own and they have a separate box for the VOIP stuff, with its own modem built in.

Call and ask about getting the VOIP hardware as a standalone unit?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2013)

Arris TM702G, TM722G, TM822G

Ubee DVM3203B

Those are the models that Comcast gives out in my area to people that get Internet and Phones.

The TM822G is $150 on Amazon.


----------



## v12dock (May 11, 2013)

hat said:


> Unfortunately that's not up for discussion. I already have my own magic jack but my parents are paying for the TWC phone and they probably want to keep it. If it were just me living on my own I wouldn't have their phone service in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure that is the modem my ISP sells. I only talk to ISP techs on dslreports.com, have you tired getting hold of anyone there?


----------

